# Anyone know?



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

A few days ago I was over to one of the big box stores and while standing around waiting on the wife I started looking over the lawn tractors. Lifted the hood on a JD and spotted an engine I didn't recognize. Spotted a tag saying something like proprietary engine made by B&S. Anyone know anything about these engines?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I think Briggs makes them for John Deere, Cub cadet, etc.


----------

